# HILO IRREFUTABLE DEL TERCERMUNDISMO DE ARGENTINA: MVERTOS Y AMOÑECADOS POR CELEBRACIÓN MUNDIAL



## WhyAlwaysMe (17 Dic 2022)

https://mobile.twitter.com/NachSanabria/status/1605274990022217734/mediaViewer?currentTweet=1605274990022217734&currentTweetUser=NachSanabria












[URLunfurl="true"]https://mobile.twitter.com/NachSana...349619025969152&currentTweetUser=NachSanabria[/URL]


https://mobile.twitter.com/NachSanabria/status/1605274906240995367/mediaViewer?currentTweet=1605274906240995367&currentTweetUser=NachSanabria


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (17 Dic 2022)

Son una mina de HORO estos sudamericanos blancos:



Ver archivo adjunto 1296773
Ver archivo adjunto 1296774
Ver archivo adjunto 1296775
Ver archivo adjunto 1296776


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decimus (17 Dic 2022)

Si ya son pesados e insoportables por naturaleza,

Ahora aguantar que han sido campeones mundiales de futbol


----------



## Capitán Walker (17 Dic 2022)

Qué mirás Bobo?


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Dic 2022)

El Tercer Mundo en todo su esplendor.
Pronto en sus barrios...¡boludos!


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (17 Dic 2022)

Cagandose a piñas:


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (17 Dic 2022)

Suspendido el servicio de transportes por esto:


----------



## sonsol (17 Dic 2022)

Son como muy tercermundistas no?
Como agitanados...


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Qué país de retrasados por diosss


----------



## Wasi (18 Dic 2022)

Varios moñecos a tope, me nutre


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina está en ese selecto club de países que vivían mejor hace 100 años y cada año que pasa están peor que el anterior.


----------



## ako (18 Dic 2022)

El opio del pueblo, triste ver que el fútbol es lo más importante de sus vidas...
.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Cuando Argentina está como está es por algo. 
Los boludos son como minions retrasados mentales.


----------



## Zbigniew (18 Dic 2022)

Darwin ha trabajado duro por lo que veo, ha sido la final ya? Lo siento pero no estoy muy puesto .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

Hay que ver que el Mundial tiene algo especial.


----------



## Crancovia (18 Dic 2022)

Terminaron machucados vieron?


----------



## XRL (18 Dic 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Son como muy tercermundistas no?
> Como agitanados...



eso iba a poner yo

son igual a los etnianos y canis,salvajes


----------



## XRL (18 Dic 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Darwin ha trabajado duro por lo que veo, ha sido la final ya? Lo siento pero no estoy muy puesto .



hoy a las 16:00

como ganen lo de los videos no será nada xd


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2022)

Premios Darwin a manos llenas.


----------



## qbit (18 Dic 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Ahora aguantar que han sido campeones mundiales de futbol



Todavía no. Van a jugar la final.


----------



## Knightfall (18 Dic 2022)

Darwin gana el mundial


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 Dic 2022)

Y el forero @Nico diciendo que envidia esto de los argentinos...


----------



## EL NEGRO (18 Dic 2022)

algo bueno tenia que tener el mundial ...


----------



## xqyolovalgo (18 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Y el forero @Nico diciendo que envidia esto de los argentinos...



Nico es pancho


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 Dic 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Nico es pancho



¿De qué país?


----------



## EL NEGRO (18 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿De qué país?



Argentino


----------



## Hanshiro.T (18 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> El opio del pueblo, triste ver que el fútbol es lo más importante de sus vidas...
> .



Mientras el gobierno argentino se reune con sus amos para programar su vil agenda en Argentina:
Sergio Massa, Mario Montoto, Eyal Sela y Jack Rosen
Pero da igual er furboh eh furboh!!!


----------



## xqyolovalgo (18 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿De qué país?




Argentino o uruguayo, no estoy segura


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Y el forero @Nico diciendo que envidia esto de los argentinos...



no, no envidio las panchitadas. envidio su pasión. hay 45 millones, no todos son salvajes.


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿De qué país?



leonés de ocho apellidos migrado hace tres décadas. está mi historia en 20 hilos.


----------



## ischainyn (18 Dic 2022)

Con la inflación al 100%, muriéndose de hambre, y siguen votando kitcherismo...un país de auténticos subnormales que se siguen y siguen dejándose engañar como auténticos subnormales


----------



## Euron G. (18 Dic 2022)

No puedo dejar de ver el corte de la pickup, glorioso, muchacho, ¡Glorioso!


----------



## Azote87 (18 Dic 2022)

No tienen arreglo


----------



## cebollo (18 Dic 2022)

Ayer vi un video de periodistas argentinos comentando que la palabra "gente" es elitista y de derechas. Lo peronista y demagogo es hablar del "pueblo".

A mi oído español le suena al revés. Gente lo dice Pablo Iglesias y suena a plebescoria. Lo de pueblo lo decía Fraga.


----------



## Saco de papas (18 Dic 2022)

gente de estrato social bajo, haciendo cosas de estrato social bajo.


----------



## nelsoncito (18 Dic 2022)

Está claro que hay que esterilizar ya a muchos de esos simios para que no propaguen más su pútrida semilla por la Tierra.

Por suerte más de un boludo simiesco está ya en el Cielo, a causa de un coscorrón por caída en altura, para contemplar la finalísima al lado del Pelusa.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya panda de subnormales. Darwin tiene trabajo


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Toda esta gente de los vídeos es la razón que doy cuando alguien dice que no entiende por qué Argentina, siendo una tierra riquísima, está en la mierda más absoluta. Es posible que haya una élite intelectual y una minoría culta y refinada, pero la gran mayoría, la masa, lo que ellos mismos denominan “la negrada”, es eso que estamos viendo.
Lo jodido es que esa masa coincide casi al 100% con la de votantes peronistas, y entienden la política con el mismo fanatismo que el deporte.
Así les va.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> gente de estrato social bajo, haciendo cosas de estrato social bajo.



Que actualmente viene a ser el 70-80% de la población. El 20-30% restante trabaja para mantenerlos.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

La excusa...

"No sos argentino, no lo entenderías"

Esta gente es subnormal.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Argentina está en ese selecto club de países que vivían mejor hace 100 años y cada año que pasa están peor que el anterior.



Y estos vídeos son gran parte de la explicación.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (18 Dic 2022)

Por favor Francia ganales. 
Son insoportables


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Con la inflación al 100%, muriéndose de hambre, y siguen votando kitcherismo...un país de auténticos subnormales que se siguen y siguen dejándose engañar como auténticos subnormales



Como España pero con más inflación y hambre (de momento).


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> no, no envidio las panchitadas. envidio su pasión. hay 45 millones, no todos son salvajes.



no es pasión, se llama borreguismo, salvajismo.... pasión es la naturaleza, practicar un deporte que te guste, arte, música. Seguir a un equipo que ha ido pasando a base de penalties y ayudas arbitrales y cuyo máximo idolo es un restrasado mental (literalmente) no es pasión.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Por favor Francia ganales.
> Son insoportables



si BBWUANA!!


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> si BBWUANA!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295994



Mira que soy anti NWO, pero oye, en el pecado llevan la penitencia. Que los gabachos que se sientan identificados con ese equipo es su problema, y de las ultimas veces que han ganado pues ganan, un dia o dos de celebraciones y ya. No están todo el dia diciendo que son el centro del universo futbolistico.
Sin embargo imaginate con Hambrentina, sin ganar nada y siendo un estercolero ya se piensan que son únicos.... si ganan un mundial amañao durante medio siglo nos estarán dando la tabarra de que son los mejores jugando a furgol.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Mira que soy anti NWO, pero oye, en el pecado llevan la penitencia. Que los gabachos que se sientan identificados con ese equipo es su problema, y de las ultimas veces que han ganado pues ganan, un dia o dos de celebraciones y ya. No están todo el dia diciendo que son el centro del universo futbolistico.
> Sin embargo imaginate con Hambrentina, sin ganar nada y siendo un estercolero ya se piensan que son únicos.... si ganan un mundial amañao durante medio siglo nos estarán dando la tabarra de que son los mejores jugando a furgol.


----------



## remerus (18 Dic 2022)

Pero como pueden ser tan boludos y pelotudos, son tercermundistas total, que pena de gente.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Pero como pueden ser tan boludos y pelotudos, son tercermundistas total, que pena de gente.



Espérate dentro de tres (3) horas.


----------



## BudSpencer (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Palimpsesto. (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> si BBWUANA!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295994



Me da igual. 
Argentina y su sociedad es lo peor


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Dic 2022)

Bifff casi mejor que hubiera ganadonmarruecos el mpndial...¡¡como está el patio!!


----------



## Kenshiro (18 Dic 2022)

Visto lo visto mejor que gane argentina, así tendremos disturbios en Francia y celebraciones simiescas en argentina, menuda jartada de palomitas voy a pillar.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Visto lo visto mejor que gane argentina, así tendremos disturbios en Francia y celebraciones simiescas en argentina, menuda jartada de palomitas voy a pillar.



Los distubios en Francia los tendremos independientemente del resultado, en Argentina solo habrá follón si ganan.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

A cuanta gente realmente le gusta el fútbol y sabe de fútbol?

Del 100% de la población la mitad son mujeres que pasan del fútbol,
mujer que vea fútbol y entienda de ello es un rara avis,

De ese 50% de hombres, la mitad son rojos de mierda, hipster y retrasados que dicen...
"El fútbol es el opio del pueblo"
"El fútbol es el símbolo del capitalismo,
Etc, etc.

De ese 25% de aficionados más de la mitad son aficionados de bar, de ir a liarla al campo, de ver el chirincirco, etc, etc.

Queda un 5-10% aprox de población que realmente le gusta el fútbol y medio lo entiende.

Que pasa en un mundial?
Que el 100% de la población entra de lleno a las RRSS, a ver el fútbol, lo sigue y lo celebra,

pasó lo mismo cuando España ganó el mundial, salió a celebrar hasta la Charo que en su vida ha visto un partido de fútbol,

pues eso es Argentina, todo el tiempo.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A cuanta gente realmente le gusta el fútbol y sabe de fútbol?
> 
> Del 100% de la población la mitad son mujeres que pasan del fútbol,
> mujer que vea fútbol y entienda de ello es un rara avis,
> ...



Lo de Argentina es más un problema de fanatismo nacionalista que deportivo. En esto la sociedad argentina se parece mucho a la catalana: gran parte de ella puede ser razonable y hasta civilizada, pero cuando le ponen el puto trapo de colores delante, desconecta el cerebro y da rienda suelta a sus más bajos instintos.


----------



## Israel Gracia (18 Dic 2022)

Me hizo gracia la respuesta del youtube green fits a un comentario que le pedía que hablara de argentina y mesi. Le respondió que aunque gane argentina el mundial no van a bajarle los impuestos


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Israel Gracia dijo:


> Me hizo gracia la respuesta del youtube green fits a un comentario que le pedía que hablara de argentina y mesi. Le respondió que aunque gane argentina el mundial no van a bajarle los impuestos



Al contrario, el gobierno argentino aprovechará que la gente está distraída con el mundial y celebrando la victoria para ROBARLE todavía más.


----------



## Tercios (18 Dic 2022)

Extraordinario, esto es un género en si mismo.

Muy sabroso.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo de Argentina es más un problema de fanatismo nacionalista que deportivo. En esto la sociedad argentina se parece mucho a la catalana: gran parte de ella puede ser razonable y hasta civilizada, pero cuando le ponen el puto trapo de colores delante, desconecta el cerebro y da rienda suelta a sus más bajos instintos.



Claro, por eso digo que no tiene nada que ver con el deporte,
es nacionalismo, la fiesta, fanatismo, seguir al rebaño, lo que sea,
pero interés deportivo ninguno.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Quedan instaurados los Premios BoluDarwin


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

Grandes monguers.

Luego vienen a nuestro país a decirnos cómo deben funcionar las cosas.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (18 Dic 2022)

El de la motosierra es un crack, espero que no se cayese por un acelerón.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que motosierra? Esa no la he visto y el hilo es mío…





Creo que es una motosierra, ahora me has hecho dudar jajaja.


----------



## Knight who says ni (18 Dic 2022)

No volver a mezclar españoles e italianos, por favor...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Dic 2022)

EL NEGRO dijo:


> Argentino



Ahora me cuadra su charlatanería severa.


----------



## Deitano (18 Dic 2022)

El tercermundismo en su esplendor. 

Viendo estos vídeos uno entiende por qué TODOS los argentinos se vienen para acá, lo que ya no queda muy claro es por qué se pasan la vida dando lecciones.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Dic 2022)

Dejad que se diviertan, que sois unos agonías y unos amargados.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (18 Dic 2022)

No se, en otras ocasiones no he visto semejante locura.

Me recuerda a las imágenes de los marroquies celebrando. Me refiero a las celebraciones más o menos pacíficas...se movían y contorsionaban como si les fuese en ello la vida, y no sabían cómo hacer más explícita la alegría.

No me parecían naturales esos movimientos, y este ansia de subirse arriba de todo, también es algo tan primario que puede modularse.

Todo muy raro y desorbitado.


----------



## Indiferencia (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo de Argentina es más un problema de fanatismo nacionalista que deportivo. En esto la sociedad argentina se parece mucho a la catalana: gran parte de ella puede ser razonable y hasta civilizada, pero cuando le ponen el puto trapo de colores delante, desconecta el cerebro y da rienda suelta a sus más bajos instintos.


----------



## Pat Garrett (18 Dic 2022)

Hambrentina parece Mogadiscio


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (18 Dic 2022)

putos retrasados


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> No se, en otras ocasiones no he visto semejante locura.
> 
> Me recuerda a las imágenes de los marroquies celebrando. Me refiero a las celebraciones más o menos pacíficas...se movían y contorsionaban como si les fuese en ello la vida, y no sabían cómo hacer más explícita la alegría.
> 
> ...



Es que la degeneración y lumpenización de la sociedad argentina ha avanzado mucho desde el último mundial que ganaron, en 1986. Y ya ni hablemos del anterior, en 1978.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que la degeneración y lumpenización de la sociedad argentina ha avanzado mucho desde el último mundial que ganaron, en 1986. Y ya ni hablemos del anterior, en 1978.



Son blancos pero se comportan como negros.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Son blancos pero se comportan como negros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296428



Casualmente, en jerga local, a la masa le llaman “la negrada”.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Casualmente, en jerga local, a la masa le llaman “la negrada”.



No jodas!!! Buenísimo!!


----------



## Catalinius (18 Dic 2022)

argentinos gilipollas, los hay en todas partes suelen votar psoe y similares.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (18 Dic 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Si ya son pesados e insoportables por naturaleza,
> 
> Ahora aguantar que han sido campeones mundiales de futbol



Aguantar?
A mi algunos de estos vídeos me nutren a topísimo. 
Faltan algunos balconing eso sí..


----------



## tartesius (18 Dic 2022)

Ahora me explico que voten lo que votan... Tampoco es que aquí podamos sacar pecho la verdad, somos sólo un 10 o un 15% menos retrasados que ellos.

Lo acabo de comprobar con subnormales conduciendo en carreteras secundarias sin visibilidad como si estuvieran en un circuito, recortando las curvas y tal.
Cuanto más salgo y me relaciono con la gente más asco me dan.


----------



## Von Rudel (18 Dic 2022)

Amerindios, nada nuevo.


----------



## Calahan (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo de Argentina es más un problema de fanatismo nacionalista que deportivo. En esto la sociedad argentina se parece mucho a la catalana: gran parte de ella puede ser razonable y hasta civilizada, pero cuando le ponen el puto trapo de colores delante, desconecta el cerebro y da rienda suelta a sus más bajos instintos.



Otro que saca Cataluña a la palestra sin venir a cuento...


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (18 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> El opio del pueblo, triste ver que el fútbol es lo más importante de sus vidas...
> .



Es mejor tu mierda de libros


----------



## ako (18 Dic 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Es mejor tu mierda de libros



Ni lo dudes.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (18 Dic 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Hambrentina parece Mogadiscio



Los boludos, por el contrario, siempre se ven como un país de gente rubia, relinda, relista y recopada. Nada que ver con esa raza de enanos brutos y patasucia como los _gashegos_. Vamos. Ni Rompetechos en versión porteña, pero siempre son y serán asín.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

Se viene tragedia … 3-2


----------



## Wojakmanuel (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

que PELOTUDOS son


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Se viene tragedia … 3-2



DIOS TE OIGA y pierdan los alfajores


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

por esos barrios pobres por EL Tigre estuve yo en 2004


----------



## Rojelio Medio (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>





Este se ha quedao muñeco. Como suena ese melonazo en el suelo.


----------



## ANS² (18 Dic 2022)

sabía que eran boludos, pero no tanto 

y luego se creen europeos  aunque bueno más que Negrancia sí lo son

pd:


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> que PELOTUDOS son



Así ha celebrado el portero su trofeo de guante oro:







Como te quedas?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Como te quedas?



sera un mensaje subliminal para alguien....
¿guante? ¿condon? ¿te la meto?

o sea perdio francia? nooo


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (18 Dic 2022)

Pan y fútbol


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

Esperamos que nos den buenos videos estos próximos dias de celebración


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Así ha celebrado el portero su trofeo de guante oro:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296675
> 
> ...



Demostración de educación y clase... en otros países se les caería la cara de vergüenza, en Argentina a estas horas ya deben estar vendiendo camisetas con la imagen.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Demostración de educación y clase... en otros países se les caería la cara de vergüenza, en Argentina a estas horas ya deben estar vendiendo camisetas con la imagen.



De eso va la vaina, parece que @TinieblasdeTamara con lo fino que es no ve nada raro…


----------



## skan (18 Dic 2022)

Darwin


----------



## skan (18 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo se dice Darwin en argentino?


----------



## skan (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo de Argentina es más un problema de fanatismo nacionalista que deportivo. En esto la sociedad argentina se parece mucho a la catalana: gran parte de ella puede ser razonable y hasta civilizada, pero cuando le ponen el puto trapo de colores delante, desconecta el cerebro y da rienda suelta a sus más bajos instintos.



Es curioso que los más nacionalistas son siempre los más burros y fanáticos: Argentina, Brasil, Rusia, Marruecos, Cataluña...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De eso va la vaina, parece que @TinieblasdeTamara con lo fino que es no ve nada raro…



Es un gesto FALICO *ordinario*, no lo veo raro, es como una broma de niño de 9 años, 
mira la tengo mas grande que tu
es decir, bajisimo CI, son futbolistas machitos (¿machistas?)
no son estudiantes del MIT de Boston 
o de ICADE


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

ARG creo que es numero 1 de *POLO*;de jugadores y criadores de caballos
y eso si que es PIJO y elitista,

no como esos futbolistas de clases bajas
y las masas que los siguen


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Cómo se dice Darwin en argentino?



Si Darwin hubiese sido argentino, su teoría se llamaría "de la *in*volución de la especies"


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es un gesto FALICO *ordinario*, no lo veo raro, es como una broma de niño de 9 años,
> mira la tengo mas grande que tu
> es decir, bajisimo CI, son futbolistas machitos (¿machistas?)
> no son estudiantes del MIT de Boston
> o de ICADE



Al moro que está detrás, en contraposición a la edecán, no parece hacerle mucha gracia.


----------



## Juanchufri (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Cómo se dice Darwin en argentino?



Darbín


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Cómo se dice Darwin en argentino?



"Esteeeeeee... Dargüin"


----------



## skan (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Cuando era adolescente me subí a una farola así en las fiestas de Teruel.
En realidad la farola era un poco más grande, sobre todo más gruesa por abajo, me costó mucho subir los primeros metros.
Y yo utilizaba otra técnica, supongo que mucho más segura, abrazando la farola completa con las piernas. Tal como lo hace ese tío simplemente con los pies si se le resbala un pie se mata.

En cualquier caso, yo tenía la excusa de ser un adolescente de 15 años, pero ese tío debe tener al menos 30 años.


----------



## Roberto Malone (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Al moro que está detrás, en contraposición a la edecán, no parece hacerle mucha gracia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296801



Hay mucha gente que no está acostumbrada a la presencia de personas profundamente religiosas que no toleran ciertos comportamientos inmorales.

Los sátrapas del golfo, su policía religiosa y buena parte de su población, tienen baja tolerancia a todo lo que se salga de su 'tiesto' religioso/ideológico. El tema es que están haciendo la vista gorda porque están bajo el foco del mundial y no quieren quedar demasiado mal.


----------



## skan (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y estos vídeos son gran parte de la explicación.



Por aquél entonces vivían mejor porque la mayoría eran españoles y europeos blancos.
Ahora la mayoría son indios.


----------



## Madafaca (18 Dic 2022)

Argentina.
No hace falta decir nada más.

Allí, lo del fútbol, es otro nivel. El resto de las cosas, cada vez peor.


----------



## skan (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A cuanta gente realmente le gusta el fútbol y sabe de fútbol?
> 
> Del 100% de la población la mitad son mujeres que pasan del fútbol,
> mujer que vea fútbol y entienda de ello es un rara avis,
> ...



También hay mujeres a las que les gusta el fútbol, quizá no ver todos los partidos pero sí celebrar los triunfos.
Y los endófobos quieren que pierda España pero también quieren que ganen equipos pro-indepes, pro-etarras...


----------



## El carrito del helao (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es un gesto FALICO *ordinario*, no lo veo raro, es como una broma de niño de 9 años,
> mira la tengo mas grande que tu
> es decir, bajisimo CI, son futbolistas machitos (¿machistas?)
> no son estudiantes del MIT de Boston
> o de ICADE




El MIT no está en Boston desde 1916.
Que todavía hay clases.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

El carrito del helao dijo:


> El MIT no está en Boston desde 1916.
> Que todavía hay clases.



Ok, CAMBRIDGE, MA

Me he cruzado con PELOTUDOS hasta en Leon
venian con bufandas y CAMISETAS
ella, casada con leones + larva, blancos
y otra pareja con larva, blancos, estos ambos come empanadas

luego donde los CABALLITOS en Botines
habia dos PETISOS boludos bajos, y esos si eran sudamericanos
(o paraguayos)

NO fui a Santo Domingo por si tiarban petardos
que a Roma le dan panico


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Los guantes tienen FORRO
y forro es un *condon* en V.O argentina

¿de ahi la confusion o ironia del pelotudo?


----------



## El Fenomeno (18 Dic 2022)

El que se ha caido desde lo alto del monumento ese no creo que haya sobrevivido, son muchos metros ¿A quien se le ocurre?


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (18 Dic 2022)

Os puede el racismo, aplaudir a los argentinos que son la cosa más cansina, vulgar y soez del mundo, solo porque se enfrentaban a un equipo de negritos del colacao. Lo vuestro tiene delito. También está la opción de que te la sople todo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Ahora la mayoría son indios.



Tengo yo mis dudas, eh ... en Buenos Aires enero y febrero del 2004 solo vi blancos y blancos
los morochos negros vivian en las VILLAS MISERIAS

Han pasado 18 años, lo se


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> lesViana



it could be...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Son una mina de HORO estos sudamericanos blancos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te molestan, pasa de ellos. Aquí estás, dándoles importancia.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Pan



¿QUE PAN? si tienen millones de ganado y NO pueden comprar carne


----------



## elpesetilla (18 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Argentina está en ese selecto club de países que vivían mejor hace 100 años y cada año que pasa están peor que el anterior.



Mi bisabuelo fue emigrante en Mendoza y recuerdo que mi abuelo contaba que el padre decía que aquello era una locura de la cantidad de dinero y oportunidades que había mi bisabuelo empezó trabajando en las viñas y luego montó un cantina y una tienda de alimentación, hizo montón de dinero


----------



## Topollillo (18 Dic 2022)

Simios.


----------



## El Fenomeno (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296839
> 
> 
> Una tirita y pa casa seguir la joda!



8 metros dice en el video. Poca joda va a haber en su casa cuando se enteren.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Salen unos chortinos en T5, tiene pinta de RECOLETA y se ven bien guapos, y EMPERICADOS


----------



## pandillero (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Cuando era adolescente me subí a una farola así en las fiestas de Teruel.
> En realidad la farola era un poco más grande, sobre todo más gruesa por abajo, me costó mucho subir los primeros metros.
> Y yo utilizaba otra técnica, supongo que mucho más segura, abrazando la farola completa con las piernas. Tal como lo hace ese tío simplemente con los pies si se le resbala un pie se mata.
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo tenía la excusa de ser un adolescente de 15 años, pero ese tío debe tener al menos 30 años.



Te equivocas, los indios trepan así y de eso saben algo, ya ves que el tío practicamente se suelta las manos y se sujeta con los pies sin hacer fuerza, cuando la fuerza de la gravedad tira de él hacia abajo los pies más aprietan , sin embargo para sujetarte con los muslos tienes que hacer mucha fuerza y te agotas.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Mi bisabuelo fue emigrante en Mendoza y recuerdo que mi abuelo contaba que el padre decía que aquello era una locura de la cantidad de dinero y oportunidades que había mi bisabuelo empezó trabajando en las viñas y luego montó un cantina y una tienda de alimentación, hizo montón de dinero



Y seguro que follo un montón de putas…


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Dic 2022)

Ha ganado una gran Argentina con un equipo de argentinos, no una Francia con un equipo de moronegros y africanos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> los indios trepan así y de eso saben algo



en CARACAS suben hasta un. 8vo o 9no piso, en Barcelona lo han hecho y roban asi,. entrando por la ventana
En tv Callejeros, no he estado, todas las ventanas de las torres en Caracas se ven con REJAS, hasta ese 8vo o 9no que debe de ser el limite que pueden subir, los llaman SPIDERMAN


----------



## dfeka (18 Dic 2022)

Con esto ya han arreglado sus problemas económicos para la próxima década


----------



## El carrito del helao (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ok, CAMBRIDGE, MA
> 
> Me he cruzado con PELOTUDOS hasta en Leon
> venian con bufandas y CAMISETAS
> ...



Eso.
Las universidades de Boston son bastante "run of the mill".
Las de Cambridge (MA) sin embargo…


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> También hay mujeres a las que les gusta el fútbol, quizá no ver todos los partidos pero sí celebrar los triunfos.
> Y los endófobos quieren que pierda España pero también quieren que ganen equipos pro-indepes, pro-etarras...



Celebrar los triunfos sin ver futbol no es ser aficionado del fútbol,

es simplemente ser seguidor de la celebración, de la fiesta,

mucha gente celebra la Navidad y Semana Santa y ni creen en Dios, es algo similar,

mujeres futboleras son un porcentaje muy pequeño, yo al menos he conocido muy pocas en mi vida.

Al igual que aficionadas a la NBA, boxeo, etc.

El mundial es más un tema nacionalista que deportivo para la mayoría de la población.


----------



## Ginko (18 Dic 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Con la inflación al 100%, muriéndose de hambre, y siguen votando kitcherismo...un país de auténticos subnormales que se siguen y siguen dejándose engañar como auténticos subnormales



Así están en todo el mundo, y por eso nos mangonean una panda de psicópatas degenerados satánicos, pero no tan lerdos, aparentemente.


----------



## skan (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Celebrar los triunfos sin ver futbol no es ser aficionado del fútbol,
> 
> es simplemente ser seguidor de la celebración, de la fiesta,
> 
> ...



Conozco a varias mujeres que van a ver los partidos de su equipo al campo, son socias, y los de otros equipos los ven por la tele, aunque menos.
Al boxeo sí que hay muy pocas aficionadas, porque no les suelen gustar los deportes violentos, excepto a alguna choni o gitana.


----------



## Ginko (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Celebrar los triunfos sin ver futbol no es ser aficionado del fútbol,
> 
> es simplemente ser seguidor de la celebración, de la fiesta,
> 
> ...



Es evidente que, aparte del circo, el fútbol tiene ciertas connotaciones políticas y nacionalistas, mejor que haya ganado argentina a una supuesta Francia plagada de nacionalizados o franceses de primera generación, si es que había alguno, y encima moros.

Puede ser una victoria simbólica en más de un sentido.


----------



## McNulty (18 Dic 2022)

No das lo que prometes.
Queremos ver videos de avalanchas mortales de hambretinos disfrutando lo furgolizado.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Dic 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> El que se ha caido desde lo alto del monumento ese no creo que haya sobrevivido, son muchos metros ¿A quien se le ocurre?



¿Y como han conseguido subir hasta allí?


----------



## Calahan (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Es curioso que los más nacionalistas son siempre los más burros y fanáticos: Argentina, Brasil, Rusia, Marruecos, Cataluña...



Otro...


----------



## pandillero (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tengo yo mis dudas, eh ... en Buenos Aires enero y febrero del 2004 solo vi blancos y blancos
> los morochos negros vivian en las VILLAS MISERIAS
> 
> Han pasado 18 años, lo se



Ahora hay manteros senegaleses en Buenos Aires.








Por qué los senegaleses vienen a la Argentina


Primera parte de una investigación sobre las razones de esta sostenida migración a nuestro país de una comunidad visible en las calles, donde se dedica a la venta ambulante, bajo la forma tradicionalmente conocida como “manteros”. Las leyes que regulan su presencia, las causas que los llevaron a...




www.perfil.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Sudamerica BLANCA



Hispanic people are NOT white ENOUGH


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ahora hay manteros senegaleses en Buenos Aires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero esos son negros africanos,, ellos llaman *negros a bolivianos y paraguayos o peruanos *que fueron cuando tenian LABURO, imagino que sean hoy paguiteros a lo descamisado EVITA, desde la infame pelo teñida esa, ARG va de culo y sin frenos, fue una gafada colectiva.

Y tienen un retrato de ella en un bellisimo edificio art deco en la av esa tan grande, creo que era la RADIO DE ARG.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Dic 2022)

Despues de la Guerra de las Malvinas y el corralito, ¡La verdad es que Argentina como país y sociedad tiene que ser la hostia!


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hispanic people are NOT white ENOUGH



Eso son txorradas protestantes anglofilas Que antes se comen una poya negra que admitir que el concepto “blanco” u occidental” es igual a cristianismo y europa y no hay cristianismo ni europa sin españa


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Conozco a varias mujeres que van a ver los partidos de su equipo al campo, son socias, y los de otros equipos los ven por la tele, aunque menos.



Obvio que habrán mujeres futboleras,

pero no es lo normal, pregunta a las mujeres en general por la alineación de Francia campeona del 98,
ni un 1% podrá decírtelo,

los Barthez, Blanc, Desailly, Thuram, Makelele, Zidane, Trezeguet, etc, etc

a lo que voy es que esto del mundial traspasa lo deportivo, sobretodo en países como Argentina o Brasil.

Ojo, que también hay hombres de ese rollo, conviví con sevillanos por el trabajo y estaban todo el día picándose con el tema Betis/Sevilla,
(que si palangana bla bla)
hombres y mujeres por igual,

pero después se la sudaba el fútbol  

Solo les gustaba el ambiente y la rivalidad.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (18 Dic 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Son como muy tercermundistas no?
> Como agitanados...



Sin el como.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Eso son txorradas protestantes anglofilas



que una me dice a MI porque sabe que me jode el tema.
Los alemanes y escandi-nabos y polacos (y rusos) piensan igual pero no lo dicen por si acaso les llamas rashistas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La única ventaja que veo serían las putas baratas y quizá las propiedades donde cristo perdió la sandalia.



Cambiaron la ley, ¿que ley? y pohibieron comprar mas de no se cuantas hectareas a extranjeros porque se dieron cuenta que Bill Gates y la familia Benetton estaba comprando todo lo que esta con la cordillera andina, que es tierra con AGUA. donde está la pijisima Bariloche, pero ahi dudo que puedas comprar algo sin ser CHORRO politico

BARCENAS tenia (y tendra) una inmensa estancia con limoneros y los vendia a coca cola.
Puede que fuese Uruguay, ahora. no recuerdo si era ARG o UR.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Es evidente que, aparte del circo, el fútbol tiene ciertas connotaciones políticas y nacionalistas, mejor que haya ganado argentina a una supuesta Francia plagada se nacionalizados o franceses de primera generación, si es que había alguno, y encima moros.
> 
> Puede ser una victoria simbólica en más de un sentido.



No se, no se...

Esto lo usarán para dar la turra con "el fútbol sudamericano es el mejor papá ",

se colgará de ese triunfo toda Iberoamérica,

lo de de ganar a la moronegrada no lo veo,
empezarán con la idiotez del "orgullo latino",
no se qué es peor.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Solo les gustaba el ambiente y la rivalidad.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Argentina o Brasil.



pero ellos tienen rivalidad en todo: quien es mas guapo, quien esta mas bueno, quien se opera mas y mejor, y en B.aires la gente aprendia brasileiro y yo a cuadros, pero es que es un mercado inmenso y tienen una "union europea" sudamericana. ¿Mercosur se llama, no?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Norte de ARG, mi memoria sigue siendo privilegiada 









Bárcenas y otro ex tesorero del PP poseen un latifundio al norte de Argentina


Bárcenas posee un latifundio en Argentina Ángel Sanchís desmiente que Bárcenas tenga ninguna vinculación con la finca de 30.000 hectáreas.




www.elmundo.es













Finca La Moraleja o cómo blanquear con limones el dinero de Bárcenas en Suiza


La prensa argentina señala esta enorme extensión de tierra en la provincia de Salta como posible destino de parte de los 22 millones de euros que el extesorero del PP, Luis Bárcenas, tenía en Dresdner Bank.




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Si fuera como dices los *italianos* tampoco serían suficientemente blancos..



es que tampoco lo son, ni los portugueses o griegos, ese white not *ENOUGH*
somos Mediterranean Caucasian


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pero ellos tienen rivalidad en todo: quien es mas guapo, quien esta mas bueno, quien se opera mas y mejor, y en B.aires la gente aprendia brasileiro y yo a cuadros, pero es que es un mercado inmenso y tienen una "union europea" sudamericana. ¿Mercosur se llama, no?



Lo de operarse es más de brasileñas no?

Las boludas son más de cara de oler caca como las españolas, de hacer cardio y ser veganas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> ser veganas.



a dieta si que estaban todas en 2004, con la comida y pasta y helados que tienen, mon vieux.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo de operarse es más de brasileñas no?



Por ahi estaran, tienen cirujanos TOP en ambos paises, recuerda el de Sofia Loren con este 






Ivo Pitanguy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## GongorayArgote (18 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo de operarse es más de brasileñas no?
> 
> Las boludas son más de cara de oler caca como las españolas, de hacer cardio y ser veganas.



Te olvidas Los Gatos


----------



## Mike Littoris (18 Dic 2022)

Maravillosos vídeos, por lo que veo Messi tiene un CI promedio


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Dic 2022)

Ves a los jugadores, que son todos millonarios, y parecen mareros salvadoreños.

No quiero ni imaginarme como es el lumpen por el antiguo virreinato.

Me alegro por mi dentista. Un hombre culto y excelente profesional.


----------



## DonManuel (18 Dic 2022)

Menuda pocilga de país. Pero vaya, como España si España fuera patriota.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (18 Dic 2022)

¡Que la shúpen!


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Dic 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Otro que saca Cataluña a la palestra sin venir a cuento...



Es tanto su odio, envidia, rencor...


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Otro que saca Cataluña a la palestra sin venir a cuento...



Hablo con conocimiento de causa: he vivido muchos años en Argentina y en Cataluña, y ambas sociedades son igual de chauvinistas.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Es tanto su odio, envidia, rencor...



Ni odio ni envidia ni rencor, solo DESPRECIO.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> El opio del pueblo, triste ver que el fútbol es lo más importante de sus vidas...



Es algo propio de los países tercermundistas. Eso en Suiza o Mónaco no lo vas a ver.



WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Son blancos pero se comportan como negros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296428



No hay blancos en el continente americano. Ese continente fue poblado por una mezcla de mamadous, amarillos, indios, alubios y amegos en su totalidad. Tienen unos rasgos faciales, pelos y tonos de piel raros de cojones por tanta mezcla. A esto, añádele todos los tratamientos de belleza que hacen para "ablancarse": cremas, jabones y pastillas para aclararse la piel; colirios para cambiar los ojos de color; tintes, lentillas, operaciones de cuerpo y cara, etc. Eso en las personas nativas europeas, sencillamente, no lo ves. Los europeos tenemos una reticencia gigantesca a salir de nuestro continente o áreas europeas extracomunitarias. Lo vemos como irse al infierno, o un castigo penal.

Literalmente, todo el continente europeo aprovechó el descubrimiento de América para despachar a todos los alubios y amegos que nos habían invadido en la era medieval y quitarnos a toda la escoria invasora extranjera de encima. Por eso se comportan así en esas zonas del mundo. Son una mezcla de lo peor de África, Oriente Medio y Asia.



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> es que tampoco lo son, ni los portugueses o griegos, ese white not *ENOUGH*
> somos Mediterranean Caucasian
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296870



Así es como hacen "cope" la mezcla de esquimales con hindúes y pakistaníes albinos que son los habitantes del centro y norte de Europa, por haber sido derrotados por esa gente "supuestamente no blanca" del sur de Europa...que somos los que hemos construido la civilización Europea, occidental y blanca, de la cual han tenido el privilegio de formar parte y no quedar como tribus de salvajes vestidos con pieles sin civilización, sin saber leer, escribir, cultivar, etc. y con comportamiento de negros. Nosotros podemos sentirnos orgullosos de nosotros mismos. Ellos no. De alguna manera tienen que hacer "cope", como decir que un caucásico nativo europeo no es blanco porque no y punnnnnnnntooooooooo (comportamiento charil).

Pobres, me dan mucha pena. Son como las tribus de mamadous africanos, pero más claros por la falta de sol. Aunque mucha parte de la población de esos países tiene rasgos etnianos y asiáticos. Si has estado en ellos te habrás fijado, o si buscas las pintas que tienen los músicos metaleros y otros famosos de esos países (la mayoría parecen tanos, no es coña). El único país donde he visto que todos los nativos sean altos, blancos, rubios y con ojos azules, es Holanda. Y los holandeses no tienen ese complejo de inferioridad absurdo que tienen los anglos & cía.

En la foto del libro que adjuntas ya se ve claro que es un drama que tienen la mezcolanza multirracial sin identidad que son los habitantes del continente americano, ya que ese libro fue escrito por alguien de EEUU. Los europeos nativos que nunca hemos salido de Europa nos descojonamos de los americanos por el cacao maravillao que tienen en la cabeza. A nosotros ni se nos ocurre hacernos esa clase de preguntas estúpidas porque vivimos en nuestras tierras nativas, somos los que somos, tenemos cultura, identidad, lengua nativa y pasado conjunto. Esa gente no. En ninguna parte de Europa se plantea nadie semejantes preguntas, no tiene ningún sentido.

Mi teoría sigue siendo que los americanos (de todo el continente entero) son descendientes de todos los alubios y amegos expulsados de Europa, mezclados luego con indios y mamadous varios. De ahí su comportamiento de mierda, desde Canadá hasta Chile. Cuando veo a una persona nativa de Europa puedo intuir de dónde es por sus rasgos. Cuando veo a alguien del continente americano, solo veo una mezcolanza extraña e indigerible de rasgos faciales y corporales, texturas y tonos de pelos y piel indistinguibles. Todos, absolutamente todos, tienen algo de indio americano, alubio o amego, ya sea en el pelo, rasgos faciales, tono de piel o forma del cuerpo. Luego miras a un nativo europeo que nunca se ha movido de su país, ni de su continente y que se nota que nunca nadie de su familia se ha casado con nadie de fuera y la diferencia es abismal. Si no se retocasen con operaciones y productos de belleza la mayoría se parecerían a Pocahontas.


----------



## tipicad91 (18 Dic 2022)

Pero si en las eurocopas se viven dando de ostias entre los "ultras" de allá, pero los salvajes son los "otros"
Que visión del mundo tan exagerada tiene el forero manolo promedio


----------



## Pio Pio (18 Dic 2022)

Gracias al fútbol tenemos un buen detector de macacos unineurales.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Dic 2022)

La única vez que funcionó la mezcla de italianos con españoles, fue la Hispania romana. 
Ese comportamiento es simiesco, deberán ser genes indígenas sin desarrollar, abundantes entre los argentinos. 

Como colofón, espero que hayan disturbios en Francia en los que palmen muchos moros.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Dic 2022)

El espíritu negroide/amerindio ha penetrado al fondo de los auto-proclamados "alemanes de Sudamérica"...


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (19 Dic 2022)

CADA DÍA ME CAEN MEJOR LOS PUTOS ARGENTINOS SI SEÑOR QUE FIESTAS SE PEGAN Y ENCIMA SUDAN DE TODO


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (19 Dic 2022)

tipicad91 dijo:


> Pero si en las eurocopas se viven dando de ostias entre los "ultras" de allá, pero los salvajes son los "otros"
> Que visión del mundo tan exagerada tiene el forero manolo promedio



Los únicos que hacen eso son los ingleses y porque están borrachos. Si no, ni eso.



Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El espíritu negroide/amerindio ha penetrado al fondo de los auto-proclamados "alemanes de Sudamérica"...



Alubios alemanes, para más señas. De ahí esos rasgos faciales semíticos que se cargan.



Lux Mundi dijo:


> La única vez que funcionó la mezcla de italianos con españoles, fue la Hispania romana.
> Ese comportamiento es simiesco, deberán ser genes indígenas sin desarrollar, abundantes entre los argentinos.
> 
> Como colofón, espero que hayan disturbios en Francia en los que palmen muchos moros.



Son alubios expulsados de Europa. La única razón por la que hablan español es porque los monjes españoles fundaron todas las escuelas y universidades en esos países. Los españoles jamás fuimos a América a vivir. Sólo fueron monjes, monjes gays así que no, no se follaron a ninguna nativa, los gays se metían a curas para no tener que follar con mujeres ni casarse y las lesbianas se metían a monjas para lo mismo.

No hay tal mezcla de españoles con nadie de América. Precisamente, españoles e italianos somos la gente más reticente del mundo a mezclarnos con alguien de otro país, mucho menos de otra raza, etnia, cultura, religión o continente. Los curas y monjes les convirtieron al cristianismo usando el bautizo y les dieron nombres falsos en español para facilitar la conversión. Esto lo hacen con, literalmente, cualquier persona de cualquier raza, etnia o cultura, de cualquier parte del mundo. A día de hoy, se sigue haciendo, de hecho. Anda que no hay gente de Oriente Medio o japoneses convertidos al cristianismo por curas españoles y se cambian los nombres y apellidos a unos inventados en español para facilitar la asimilación cultural y religiosa.

Dime tu qué parecido físico tiene nadie de América con españoles o italianos. Nada, cero. Son alubios mezclados con indios. Y porque se operan, tiñen, decoloran la piel y demás, sino parecerían todos una especie de Pocahontas con rasgos semíticos.


----------



## perrosno (19 Dic 2022)

Y los políticos frotándose las manos, si es que cada país tiene lo que se merece.

Furgol, deporte de simios, por y para simios.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Dic 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los únicos que hacen eso son los ingleses y porque están borrachos. Si no, ni eso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante teoría. De dónde la has sacado? 
Creo que es así como dices. Los argentinos que tengo la desgracia de conocer son algo extraño desde el punto de vista étnico. 
Culturalmente son subnormales perdidos. Por lo que creo que hay una mezcla extraña como apuntas


----------



## Evil_ (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Evil_ (19 Dic 2022)

Segundo 33 anuncio del mundial de Qatar mostrando la final


----------



## skan (19 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lo de operarse es más de brasileñas no?
> 
> Las boludas son más de cara de oler caca como las españolas, de hacer cardio y ser veganas.



Las que más se operan son las venezolanas.


----------



## From Thailand with love (19 Dic 2022)

Ese gesto que hacen agitando la mano derecha es como muy simiesco.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Dic 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los únicos que hacen eso son los ingleses y porque están borrachos. Si no, ni eso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Los argentinos son una mezcla de la chusma italiana más chunga escapada del país en el siglo XIX, mezclados con alubios alemanes, que hablan español y se creen aristócratas ingleses. 
Los italianos pueden ser reacios a mezclarse con otros, pero cuando la morralla italiana de los peores barrios de largó a Argentina, allí se acabaron mezclando con mucho alubio alemán. Hay más descendientes de italianos y alubios que descendientes de españoles. 

De ahí no puede salir nada bueno.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Dic 2022)

Premio Boludarwin para otro:
Hincha argentino muere en moto ahorcado con la bandera nacional durante los festejos


----------



## Calahan (20 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hablo con conocimiento de causa: he vivido muchos años en Argentina y en Cataluña, y ambas sociedades son igual de chauvinistas.



Pues para ser Cataluña chenófoba lo hace de puta pena. A la realidad me remito.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Dic 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Pues para ser Cataluña chenófoba lo hace de puta pena. A la realidad me remito.



He dicho chauvinista, no xenófoba.


----------



## Murnau (20 Dic 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Con la inflación al 100%, muriéndose de hambre, y siguen votando kitcherismo...un país de auténticos subnormales que se siguen y siguen dejándose engañar como auténticos subnormales



También es verdad que en el feminismo y corrupción nos dejamos engañar igual.


----------



## SEVEN (20 Dic 2022)

Qué ganas tengo de que empiece el Seis Naciones, la ostia!!


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topacio (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## jolu (21 Dic 2022)

Los vídeos son buenísimos y las comparacion con los catalufos es acertada.

Hay una diferencia, no he visto a argentinos poner en peligro a los bebés, sin embargo si he visto a bebés cortando autopistas catalufas y utilizados como parapetos.


----------



## Mike Littoris (21 Dic 2022)

Letrinoamerica no defrauda. Los ingleses lo vieron claro e hicieron un reset total del tema.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Dic 2022)

Argentina is Celebrating the World Cup Win in Style


A series of videos in Argentina of fans celebrating the soccer world cup.




www.kaotic.com


----------

